# Bill phillips' 12 week fitness challenge



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Anyone else up to the Bill Phillips 12--week fitness Challenge? You can register on-line. You just have to take your photo (before) in your scivvies (not put it on-line or anything, just keep it on a disc or in your journal) and make a committment--for only 12 weeks. I think it will be fun, plus he gives you that day off every week--so the holiday season is doable with that. 

We could chat about it on-line for support, no matter who might happen to win the Carribbean vacation--I wouldn't care--it would be great to win, but I would be supportive of anyone who wanted to join me.

Leilanistar


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

Is this free?


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

give us a link.....i need an exercise regiment


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Yep, it's free. I'll post a link.

Leilanistar


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/features/b ... ndex.jhtml


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, it doesn't give you a regimen, but I would be willing to tell you what Bill's book recommends, if you are interested. Let me know and I'll e-mail you.

Leilanistar


----------



## slosh (Oct 29, 2004)

Or simply http://www.bodyforlife.com

This website will tell you all about it and stuff. I really dont know much about it since I am not really doing it. But I think it was based on a book that this guy Bill Phillips wrote a couple years ago. Now it has expanded into some yearly fitness challenge.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

*cool slosh*

That's cool, Slosh, thanks for posting that; I didn't know if you could get the basics and regimen anywhere. I had previously searched, but couldn't find any freebies about Bill's book. The book is a little expensive, so that's why I offered to share what I've learned if anyone's interested.

It's a very cool regimen.

Leilanistar


----------



## glassjoe (Nov 15, 2003)

> It's a very cool regimen.


I agree.

I have the audio book. But I think the print book is much better, even though I haven't actually read it myself. The audio book is mostly testimonials and didn't have enough real information in it. But I guess it can be a good introduction to the body-for-life program.

I'm not going to officially start the 12-week program anytime soon, but I have made some real changes in my eating habits because of this program.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

cool--glassjoe!

I, too, love the 6 small meals eating plan. really keeps the blood sugar at a constant level. no highs or lows--at least that's how I feel.

Leilanistar


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

leilanistar said:


> I, too, love the 6 small meals eating plan. really keeps the blood sugar at a constant level. no highs or lows--at least that's how I feel.Leilanistar


They say that's the best way to lose weight, eating 6 small meals a day. I think that's something I'll try too. I have an appointment to meet with a personal trainer this week. The meds I'm on make me feel tired and so I thought if I had a personal trainer it might get me more motivated cuz I'll have to be accountable to someone. Anyway, it sounds like you have a lot of motivation, Leilanistar, good for you! :banana


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

say, soapdiva--sounds like you do, too. how are the personal trainer sessions going?

Let me know; I'm interested in hearing about them. :sas 
Leilanistar :banana


----------



## Daydreambeliever (Apr 14, 2004)

I just had my first consultation with her today, she seems really nice and very professional. I start Monday, and I'll be going 3x a week, for half an hour strength training and half an hour cardio. Then the opposite days I'll go walking or I can go for different classes at this place like pilates and tae-bo. The only thing is it's very expensive and I'm going back to college in January so I have to be tight with my money. So, I'll probably go until Christmas and then figure out my own routine to stick with.


----------

